# Kiser Lake / striped bass Questions



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Just figured out i live 15 miles away from Kiser and know nothing about it. Really the only thing I know is that theres stripers in there? Largemouth and crappie? Is it a good place or is it trashy like other places i know... 
And can Stripers repoduce in freshwater? Like I've seen some caught in the ocean so they seem like a odd fish. Like whats there breeding ritual ? Do they need curent? If not I guess they are probably stocked. Idk. And last is there a good population of them in Kiser or do some people just get lucky? Any info on 'em helps a lllllot.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Believe those there stripy fish in Kiser are Hybrids and not stripers. It's a no motors lake of any kind... electric included. Good fishing can be had from the bank as there are a number of rock fishing piers on the lake. Good numbers of crappie, gills and LM. Can be tough to fish at times due to all the vegetation. Take a heavy baitcasting outfit some 50lb braid and a kayak and hold on !!!


----------



## BetterMetalFish (Aug 8, 2012)

Kiser and Seneca both have true stripers in there. I've heard from a few people that they use the stripers from Kiser for the hybrid striped bass breeding program, but fishing for them is better at Seneca. Admittedly I have no evidence to back this up, but I consider the people reputable enough

I'm interested in this as well because I wouldn't mind trying to catch a true striper.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I have fished Kiser twice in my life, most recently this past September. There is an incredible amount of lily pads very close to shore nearly everywhere. The lake itself is very shallow for the most part and while there are supposed to be stripers there, I've never seen or caught one (we went to try the weekend after 9/11 and only came away with a bunch of catfish). Since it was blazing hot when we went last and we didn't work terribly hard at the right approach (I'm guessing), I cannot speak much to the methodology, but since all boats are wind or muscle powered, you can really take your time working this pretty small spot. It wasn't crowded at all when we went and I suspect you'll find the same. Since you're close, it's definitely worth a peek.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is the read straight from the horses mouth on hybrids and stripers at Kiser ...
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/striped-bass-411.161310/


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

ML1187 said:


> Here is the read straight from the horses mouth on hybrids and stripers at Kiser ...
> https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/striped-bass-411.161310/


Thats a great thread. Thanks for sharing


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a buddy that fishes at kiser.He casts some sort of green melon worm on the edge of the pads.Reel it out of the pads and the stripers dart out for it.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am heading out to kiser tomorrow if anyone wants to meet up. Look for a yellow hobie outback. And Kiser has had both hybrids and stripers over the years. Look at my profile picture. I caught that at Kiser.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

BetterMetalFish said:


> Kiser and Seneca both have true stripers in there. I've heard from a few people that they use the stripers from Kiser for the hybrid striped bass breeding program, but fishing for them is better at Seneca. Admittedly I have no evidence to back this up, but I consider the people reputable enough
> 
> I'm interested in this as well because I wouldn't mind trying to catch a true striper.


Just an FYI but pure strain stripers have not been stocked for several years. To my knowledge Kiser still gets stocked with hybrids every year. There is no more stocking of stripers in Seneca although there are still some in there.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I went to Kiser today. It has to be one of the worst I have done. A few crappie and bass.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, Kiser still has real striped bass and while they are few and far between, they are huge. I have seen 5 or 6 caught since last year and every one exceeded 34 inches. The biggest was a monster 42in caught this past spring. I doubt I would target them specifically however if you happen to luck into one, it'll be memorable.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I should have mentioned that my son and I went back on June 23 and fished some green glow perch Joshys along near some of the lily pads in the rain. We each caught a largemouth and had another on a small rod with a bass minnow under a float, probably about 18 inches down. A couple of lost ones, too. 

Later in the evening, we went back to fish for catfish using chicken liver. I got a smallish channel cat, but he nailed another largemouth on the liver. Don't know how common that is, but I thought it odd.

At any rate, what I've read for fishing for the stripers is to drift with livers like you may for catfish (particular to Kiser). That sounds a bit odd, but I certainly do not know everything. I know they are in there, but have no idea how to get them. Still, there were some huge fish smacking the surface some distance from us...not entirely sure what they were, but I would not have been surprised if a couple were the stripers.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

KeithOH said:


> Well I went to Kiser today. It has to be one of the worst I have done. A few crappie and bass.


My friend and I were out there "yaking" as well. 6 bass between the two of us. Wind was killing me.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thinking about going up there on Wednesday morning, anyone want to join? Will be taking my kayak.


----------

